# Monitor mit dem TV verbinden [HDMI]



## Holzkopf (13. März 2011)

Hallo an alle,

Bin hier neu aber hab schon gerade eine frage

Nun, ich habe einen TV (orion) der einen HDMI ausgang hat und meine graka (nVidia geforce 8600 GS) hat ebenfalls einen HDMI ausgang...so nun hab ich auch dazugehörige Kabel. Habs hinten an meinen Pc reingesteckt und logischerweise auch an meinen TV. Früher hat alles wunderbar geklappt, doch nun Flimmert mein Destktop dann (sprich er wird schwarz und dann zeigt er sich wieder) und es erkennt den TV nicht mehr. Nun meine Frage muss ich eventuell etwas an meiner Graka tun, neuer treiber oder ähnliches. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!!

Liebe Grüße, Holzkopf


----------



## Clonemaster (13. März 2011)

Wenn das Kabel anständig steckt, dann probier einfach einen neueren Treiber, wenns dann nicht
geht, einen älteren. Etwas anderes kann es kaum sein ;D


----------



## Holzkopf (13. März 2011)

Danke erstmal für die  Schnelle Antwort...Okey, dass probier ich gleich mal aus.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## x-up (13. März 2011)

Welche Auflösung hat der TV ?

Edit: es sollte die native Auflösung des TV's eingestellt sein


----------



## Holzkopf (13. März 2011)

x-up schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung hat der TV ?
> 
> Edit: es sollte die native Auflösung des TV's eingestellt sein


 
Dass ist wie zu verstehen?...Ich sollte die Auflösung schon gleich an meinem PC anpassen?

(Sorry bin noch noch ein noob :b)


----------



## x-up (13. März 2011)

Ja, bei meinem Notebook ist das so, ist dei Auflösung des Notebooks eingestellt, bockt der TV rum.


----------



## Holzkopf (13. März 2011)

Ich habe Auflösung geändert...nun kann ich nichtmehr auf meinen Bildschirm zugreifen...und wenn dann wackelt alles und ist 800x600 bitte um hilfe!!!!


----------



## Stuntman1962 (13. März 2011)

Ich würde das TV - Bild als 2. Bildschirm einrichten! Dann kann auch nichts passieren. 
Zieh das HDMI - Kabel wieder ab und stell den Bildschirm an deinem Laptop wieder richtig ein. 
Maus auf den Desktop und rechtsklick und dann Bildschirmauflösungen. Hier die empfohlene Auflösung einstellen. 
Danach das HDMI Kabel wieder einstecken. Vorher auf dem Fernseher den richtigen Eingang wählen. Es müsste eine Eingangssignal für PC geben. Musst du mal in der Anleitung für deinen Fernseher schauen. 
Dann richtest du deinen Fernseher über das Laptop als Sekundärmonitor ein. Hier nimmst du dann auch die empfohlene Einstellung. So müsste es dann klappen. 

Wenn das funktioniert sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Holzkopf (13. März 2011)

Na super...wenn ich auf nur Computer geh (windows 7 windowstaste + p) dann steht da, dass die videoleistung nicht mehr dass entspricht...also ich kann da garnich mehr drauf zugreifen -.-...was tun? :>


----------



## Stuntman1962 (13. März 2011)

Wenn du deinen Computer hochgefahren hast siehst du doch deinen Desktop. 
Das ist der Bildschirm, wo du noch kein Programm geöffnet hast. 
Dann schaust du das dein Mauszeiger irgendwo auf diesem Desktop sichtbar ist.
Am besten da wo kein Symbol ist. Danndrückst du die rechte Maustaste.  
Hier öffnet sich ein Fenster mit mehreren Begriffen. Davon wählst du Bildschirmauflösung. 
Dann wählst du unter Auflösung die empfohlene Auflösung. 

Wenn das klappt, versuchen wir weiterzumachen.


----------



## Holzkopf (13. März 2011)

Stuntman1962 schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen Computer hochgefahren hast siehst du doch deinen Desktop.
> Das ist der Bildschirm, wo du noch kein Programm geöffnet hast.
> Dann schaust du das dein Mauszeiger irgendwo auf diesem Desktop sichtbar ist.
> Am besten da wo kein Symbol ist. Danndrückst du die rechte Maustaste.
> ...



das is das problem...es steht dann gleich dass die videoleistung nicht unterstützt wird -.-


----------



## Stef314 (13. März 2011)

Ich weis nicht wie es bei deinem TV ist, aber ich kenne welche, die haben 3 HDMI Eingänge, aber nur einer davon ist für den PC Betrieb geeignet. Ich hab ganz ehrlich keine Ahnung wieso aber trotzdem ist es laut Hersteller so. Kannst ja mal schauen ob es bei deinem auch so ist und du villeicht den falschen HDMI erwicht hast.


----------

